# any SCAPE members?



## IWANNAGOFAST (Jan 14, 2008)

should join sfbaaps!


----------



## mack23 (Oct 19, 2012)

thanks for the tip! i just signed up for sfbaaps.

i still want to be able to kick around on the SCAPE forum, so if anyone could put me in touch with a mod, that would be great.


----------



## herns (May 6, 2008)

expect PM from SCAPE moderators anytime from now.


----------



## oscarsx (Mar 15, 2011)

They are very slow when It comes to registering new members. 

- oz


----------



## mack23 (Oct 19, 2012)

thanks so much. 

herns, i'll be waiting for an email.

oscarsx, i'll be patient.


----------



## NeonShrimp (Mar 9, 2006)

mack23 said:


> thanks so much.
> 
> herns, i'll be waiting for an email.
> 
> oscarsx, i'll be patient.


Your request has been forwarded to the webmaster.



oscarsx said:


> They are very slow when It comes to registering new members.
> 
> - oz


It is actually automatic registration so it is not slow when it clears. When the member does not find the confirmation email (in the junk/spam folder) or the spam screener does not approve the registration, then there is a slow down in registering.


----------



## cgar (Jul 17, 2011)

oscarsx said:


> They are very slow when It comes to registering new members.
> 
> - oz


Not true, im admin on SCAPE and I handle sign-up issues soon.. I'm usually not on TPT so best to reach us on our contact page. mack, i PMed you.


----------



## beedee (Jul 1, 2010)

Whats up Chris! oscar, SCAPE is awesome, looking forward to seeing you on that forum.


----------



## mack23 (Oct 19, 2012)

neonshrimp, thank you. cgar did message me (promptly, i might add). we are well on our way to having it all sorted out.

thanks again to all.


----------



## oscarsx (Mar 15, 2011)

beedee said:


> Whats up Chris! oscar, SCAPE is awesome, looking forward to seeing you on that forum.


I am on that forum silly  

- oz


----------



## BeachBum2012 (Jan 16, 2010)

Never heard of it


----------



## beedee (Jul 1, 2010)

oscarsx said:


> I am on that forum silly
> 
> - oz


lol, oops, i meant to say "Mack". haha.


----------



## sbarbee54 (Jan 12, 2012)

I think there is a bunch of us on there, and on SFBAAPS


----------



## catfishbi (Jun 10, 2008)

can ppl from TX join it?


----------



## cgar (Jul 17, 2011)

catfishbi said:


> can ppl from TX join it?


yah sure you can join. dont need to be from So cali. btw any luck with those blood vomits ?


----------

